# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  اذكى لص في العالم-------

## اسراء الماحى

كان فى لص يسرق محافظ الناس 
وحقائب النساء وهكذا يعيش 
ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فأى سرقه فى منطقته 
تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء كان هو السارق ام لا ويضرب ويتبهدل 
فقرر ترك بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك 
وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه وزور له فيزا 
وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم 
لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروى 
وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس 
سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر 
وهنا اللص المسافر كاد ان يقف قلبه 
واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان اسرق 
وكان فى باله ان من قبض عليه من رجال الشرطه 
ولكن الرجل الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك 
واريدك ان تعمل معى 
ففرح اللص المسافر وقال انا مستعد 
وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له المال ليختبره ولكن المسافر لم يخن 
صديقه الجديد 
وبعد سته اشهر من التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى بالمسافر 
قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه 
واعطى المسافر لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل 
ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد احضره الامريكى 
ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه 
وفتشوها ووجدوا الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر 
واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى 
وقال للمسافر احضر لنا ورق اللعب 
واندهش المسافر وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا ولكن الامريكى نهره 
وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك 
وفعلا احضر ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون 
ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع 
واحضر لنا الخمر ووثلاث كؤوس 
وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه 
ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا محاله 
واثناء تفكير المسافر حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس 
وقال ماذا تفعلون يا لصوص 
لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال للمسافر اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له 
وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه 
وحضرت الشرطه 
فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال 
اللتى سرقوها امامهم 
فقال الامريكى للشرطه 
هذا الرجل يكذب لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه 
ولما خسر امواله اخرج مسدسه 
وقال اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص 
فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله 
والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين 
فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له الضابط 
انت تلعب ولما تخسر تتصل بنا 
ان عدتها مره اخرى ارميك فى السجن واراد ان يغادر الضابط ولكن 
الامريكى استوقفه 
وقال له يا سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا 
فاخرجهم الضابط معه واصبح المال لهم بشهاده الشرطه 
والشرطة في خدمة الشعب  :1003:

----------

